# The Existence of Dragons!



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 5, 2005)

Did (do) Dragons exist?



> Job 41:18 His sneezings flash forth light,
> and his eyes are like the eyelids of the dawn.
> 19 Out of his mouth go flaming torches;
> sparks of fire leap forth.
> ...


----------



## tdowns (Dec 5, 2005)

*Good question.*

I've wondered that myself, I've heard crocodiles...I don't think so....T Rex had some prey eating saliva as do the komodo dragons today...I like the thought of dragons.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm not convinced it's a "physical" description in all the details


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I'm not convinced it's a "physical" description in all the details



So you've never seen one? They're pretty awesome!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.lochness.co.uk/lochnessmonster.html


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 6, 2005)

Does Nessie breathe fire??

[Edited on 12-6-2005 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## turmeric (Dec 6, 2005)

I painted a picture of him where he emits steam, but that was imagination on my part. He really _should_ emit steam though, don't ya think?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.answersingenesis.org/creation/v22/i3/dragons.asp


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 6, 2005)

There is a Bombardier Beetle that does use a fire as a defense mechanism. It is not past the realm of possibility that there was a bigger animal which has done this.

Bombardier Beetle








[Edited on 12-6-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 6, 2005)

*What abour Santa is he a dragon?*


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 6, 2005)

Moving to the "Natural Revelation and God's Creation" forum



> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> There is a Bombardier Beetle that does use a fire as a defense mechanism.



That is fascinating - both the description and the photo.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Dec 6, 2005)

*Komodo Dragon*


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 6, 2005)

Some scientists think a couple dinosaurs could spew "fire" with a similar mechanism to the bombardere beattle.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 6, 2005)

Me.


----------

